# LCD TV and Winguard Aerial



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

I was in a well known electrical retailers today looking at LCD TV's and I noticed that one particular model incorporated a transformer in its power supply. The transformer stepped down the input voltage to 24 volts. Written on the transformer was input voltage - 110 to 240 volts 50 to 60 Hz output 24 volts. Would I be correct in assuming that the TV would operate when plugged into my RV's 110 volt sockets?

I would appreciate any advice on how to test the condition of the wingard aerial fitted to my RV.

Many thanks Geoff


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Geoff

Yes the transformer will run on the USA 110volt system and still power the TV ok. Not sure what you mean by test your aerial?? Just plug a tv into it and see if it works!!

Dazzer


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Geoff 

Agree with Dazzer .. 

however, 

If you have problems with the signal check the connection at the aerial it is prone to corrosion, also check the aerial booster is switched on.. obvious I know but easily forgotton..


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Dazzer

Many thanks for the answer regarding the LCD TV.

On the wingard aerial. Mine is not fitted with a booster, the picture quality is not too good. I was wondering if there was away in which I could check the coax cable and the aerial head.

Geoff


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

I could be wrong here but i thought they ALL came with a booster as standard. The fact that there is no booster could well be the reason for the pants picture.

The other way of checking is with a electrical multimeter twist the plug ends of the cable together and see if you have continuity at the aerial on the roof.

Im sure there is a much more scientific way of checking, how about buy a piece of coax about 15 feet long and connect it to the aerial directly then try it on a tv to see if you get a better picture??

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Geoff,
winegard aeriels come in various stages, without the amplified head you will not get a decent picture, they are all retro fit. You will also need the wall receptacle which allows 12v to power the head via the coax.
Hope this makes sense, for prices call me.
regards
Linda


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmm now I am well confused.

At the wall socket I have a 12v socket, which I believe is for small 12v appliances. There is no switch or LCD display to indicate that this is a booster type. I suppose this could be confirmed by checking for 12v on the coax lead going in to the aerial head.

Linda, if it is not a boasted aerial head, would it not be cheaper to replace with a UK type aerial i.e. a Status aeriel?

P.S. Got the parts yesterday, many thanks for the prompt service.

Geoff


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Geoff

If you have a 12 volt receptacle, there should be a button (usually with a green light to indicate on/off)....that would be the booster. No button, no booster  

Reference UK systems, I can't comment as we don't have sufficient knowledge but I'm sure there are plenty of folk here that will advise you 8) 

Glad your bits arrived OK....we aim to please!  

Cheers
Linda

Edit........Thinking on Geoff.....you have a C Class Dutchmen Express - same year as ours ( I remember the conversation now). Ours has the amplified head set-up and a socket with the booster button in in the cupboard adjacent to the TV cabinet - have another peek, I'd be curious to know if it is the same or not.


----------

